# Finance Student is considering moving to Germany



## Dippy (May 6, 2017)

Hello, guys
I'm currently finishing my degree and I'm strongly considering moving abroad. Therefore, I was wondering how much can a finance student earn at his first job.
Furthermore, I would also like to know how important it is to know how to speak german in order to move to Germany. Is it hard to do so if you German isn't fluent?

Thanks for nay help you can get me!
Hope to hear from you soon.
Kind regards,
Dippy


----------



## Documentary (May 14, 2017)

I dont know how much you would make since I´m not an finance student myself but it is not needed at all costs to speak german if you want to move here. Most people speak english fluently but it woul definitly increase your chances of finding a satisfying job. 

All the best


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

Salaries vary enormously so difficult to provide a good number. 
You need to target international companies that work in English otherwise it will be impossible to get a job without decent German.


----------



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Move to Frankfurt if you want to work in finance. The salaries there are much higher than most parts of Germany. Still, don't expect to earn anything close to what you'd be getting in NYC. If you're 22 with a bachelor's degree in finance, you would probably start at €40,000 per year. Keep in mind you'll have 6 weeks of vacation and great job security once you've been in a job for 6 months. Knowing German is a plus but not always necessary if your native language is English.


----------



## Shanen1604 (Jun 20, 2017)

Knowing the language is a plus but it isnt necessary in the main cities


----------

